# Introducing my new baby girl!



## Hogsmeade (May 31, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I'm a first time hedgehog owner, and I am THRILLED to finally be able to call one of these fantastic creatures my own . I picked this little girl up yesterday. She is just 7 weeks old, but she it's already like she is in her terrible twos. She won't sit still, she never curls up, she didn't sleep at night, she walks off the edge of things (thankfully my hand is always there to catch her). She has ears too big for her body, and she has only balled up once since I got her, and I'm hoping this is a good sign! I just wanted to post a picture, and show off my pride and joy .

As for a name I haven't settled on one yet. I like Millie I think, but I don't know just yet. Could be too early to tell, I'm waiting for it to hit me JUST right.

Although I would not turn away suggestions 



















Sorry about them being sideways! that's how they came out on my phone XD


----------



## velooyuotn (Apr 10, 2013)

Hedgehogs arent suppose to sleep at night, theyre nocturna, meaning they sleep during the day and are awake at night.

shes adorable though =) really tiny and cute


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

She is SO precious! Those ears!!


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

SI that a run of the mill African Pygmy Hedgehog? Some sort of Long Ear cross breed?


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

What a cutie! Love the ears.  She'll probably 'grow into them' when she gets older.
It's normal for them to be awake at night since they're nocturnal, so they sleep during the day.



alexvdl said:


> SI that a run of the mill African Pygmy Hedgehog? Some sort of Long Ear cross breed?


It would be an intergeneric hybrid since they're not from the same genus so, no that is very very unlikely and probably not even possible because of all the differences (mating rituals etc). Besides that, this one just looks like an APH.


----------



## Hogsmeade (May 31, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that she's just a normal hedgehog. The breeder said she was a pinto, but I'm not exactly sure what that means in regards to her body type/color. She is adorable though, and I'm completely in love. Thank you everyone


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable. Love those ears.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Hedgehogs are nocturnal, as everyone has said and they all have different personalities. I have one that LOOOVVVEESSS to snuggle and one that loves to explore. Prim is friendly although she does huff initially with new people sometimes, while Ivy only huffs if you pet her while she's in her blanket trying to sleep (I don't really blame her lol).

She's soooo adorable!!!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Hogsmeade said:


> I'm pretty sure that she's just a normal hedgehog. The breeder said she was a pinto, but I'm not exactly sure what that means in regards to her body type/color. She is adorable though, and I'm completely in love. Thank you everyone


Pinto is a pattern, it causes her white spots and her white face. Pinto isn't a colour; you can have a brown pinto hedgehog or a chocolate pinto hedgehog for example. It's just like the pinto pattern in horses, you can have a black pinto horse or a palomino pinto horse etc. For example my hedgehog is a dark grey pinto, and he has a white face too like your little girl. Some pinto hogs just have spots on their body, not on the face. Some have a split face with half a mask. Some are almost entirely white with only a little bit of colour left.
I think her colour will be grey, but you can only tell their real colour after 9 weeks old since it can still change a bit after quilling.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Aaahh!!! Those ears!!!


----------



## Hogsmeade (May 31, 2013)

I know . When she rolls up into a ball to sleep, her ears stick out. I really can't contain my excitement with her! And Draenog, thank you for that clarification. That helped a lot since every website I went to simply showed a picture of what a pinto was, but it didn't help me at all :lol: 

And what I meant by she didn't sleep was that she didn't stop moving. I know they're nocturnal, but I wasn't expecting such an energetic hedgie. No complaints here .

I'll have to post updates of what she looks like as she ages! She's exploring the house with me, and she loves burrowing into all different kinds of things.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my! Hedgienapping being considered! Those ears-that little pink nose-that delicate tiny face. So precious!


----------



## velooyuotn (Apr 10, 2013)

Please continue to post pics of your beautiful hedgie =)


----------



## Hogsmeade (May 31, 2013)

This was her this morning when I woke her up to play. When i first wake her up is the only time i can take pictures of her because otherwise she wont sit still! I think I have finally settled on a name for her. I will call her Hazelnut, and call her Hazel . I love seeing her curl up, but she doesn't do it often lol. She says good morning!


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

Awwwwww! Those ears are the cutest i've ever seen! She's so cute and small!!!


----------



## Hogsmeade (May 31, 2013)

It's official! I have named my hedgie Hazelnut. She will go by Hazel


----------



## Bits (Apr 26, 2013)

She's a cutie and it sounds like she has a great personality! Good luck with her


----------



## Hogsmeade (May 31, 2013)

I just wanted to share what I thought were two absolutely adorable pictures! The one on the left was Hazel as I was playing with her. She snuggled into my hand and practically fell asleep there. I almost died of happiness .

The one on the right is Hazel right after a bath. She snuggled into the blanket and just lay there until she finally poked her head out and allowed me to take that picture.

I'm happy to say that not only is she an explorer/curious hedgie, but she's starting to show a cuddler personality which is exactly what I wanted


----------



## Hogsmeade (May 31, 2013)

I know I'm posting a lot of pictures of her, but I have no one else to tell! Tonight, Hazel fell asleep in my hands as I was holding her. That must be a good thing right? It means were bonding really well?










I'm loving all these firsts ^_^


----------



## velooyuotn (Apr 10, 2013)

Please dont be sorry for posting pics, we love them!!! 
Awww, it is bonding if she feels safe enough to sleep in your hands =) so precious


----------

